# Would you date a drug user?



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

1. You find out about it after you are in a relationship with the individual. Do you continue the relationship or not?

2. You know from the start.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No and no, drugs are a little too much for me.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

What drug? And probably not.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

No way. I don't want to be involved in that kind of life at all. Plus I know I'd always be second fiddle to the drug(s) and lord knows they wouldn't be a good partner because of this and the relationship would suffer. No.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

**** no on both


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

It really depends on the person and the drug. I assume you're talking about illegal/recreational drugs and not medication in which case I have a few caveats...

Meth is a definite no. Cocaine, heroine, alcohol, nicotine (cigarettes), ______ designer drugs might be okay, depending on if the person has a good handle on their usage.

Most other drugs (and variations of them) would be okay and I've used some of them myself. Some of those include DMT, MDMA, Mushrooms, Cannabis, and LSD.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Huh. This question is actually more interesting than I thought it would be, since we're finding out after the fact. Oh, the drama. 

1. Depends on how I feel about her, and which drug she uses. Anything addictive or dangerous like heroin or cocaine is not something I want in my life. But since I'm finding out after the start of the relationship, I might make a special exception, depending on how emotionally invested I already am in it. But that's only if she already sees her drug use as a problem, and as something she is working toward discontinuing. She can't just think of it as part of her permanent lifestyle. 

This happens you know. My dad met this guy whose wife had concealed a heroin addiction. She replaced with methadone at some point and regularly went to the clinic without telling him. This went on for decades before he found out.

2. Whether or not she smokes weed is nothing to me. But if she's using anything that makes me think she an addict or on a path to addiction, I am not getting into a relationship with that person.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I assume drug user means drug addict, and not just someone who uses drugs once in a great while. 
If they want to try and stop then yes I would date them.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I am not going to waste my time with such people.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

How do they pay for their habit?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

zomgz said:


> Meth is a definite no. Cocaine, heroine, alcohol, nicotine (cigarettes), ______ designer drugs might be okay, depending on if the person has a good handle on their usage.
> 
> Most other drugs (and variations of them) would be okay and I've used some of them myself. Some of those include DMT, MDMA, Mushrooms, Cannabis, and LSD.


I think that really depends on your age and what you want out of life.. If you're wanting someone you can build a long term and stable life around then all of these are pretty much a huge risk.. You really want to have a kid on the way and have your spouse get 5 years in prison for drugs? There are so few things people have control of in life, this seems like it should be a gimme to not compromise on.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

persona non grata said:


> 1. Depends on how I feel about her, and which drug she uses. *Anything addictive or dangerous* like heroin or cocaine is not something I want in my life.


What if she's a fan of alcohol? Despite being legal, it's addictive potential & toxicity actually exceed that of many illegal drugs.

Unlike alcohol, heroin won't cause liver failure. Heroin itself isn't going to do any physical damage. It will just ensure that she's going to deal with severe constipation. Heroin can certainly kill in OD, but then so can alcohol. Alcohol is also potentially fatal is stopped cold turkey. Nobody has ever died from stopping heroin cold turkey (they just feel like s*it and wish they were dead). There is also methadone & Suboxone treatment should she ever wish to stop heroin.

The only reason heroin is problematic is because it's illegal, and one doesn't know the purity of black market drugs. She'd be better off being addicted to oxy where you know what dose you're getting. And many heroin addicts will use oxy depending on price & availability.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Not if it's opiates (heroine, morphine, codeine, oxycontin, etc), cocaine/crack, meth, cigarettes, or anything else really addictive.

Don't care if it's hallucinogens, weed, e-cigarettes, or alcohol. As long as it doesn't affect their professional lives and their relationship with me.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> What if she's a fan of alcohol? Despite being legal, it's addictive potential & toxicity actually exceed that of many illegal drugs.
> 
> Unlike alcohol, heroin won't cause liver failure. Heroin itself isn't going to do any physical damage. It will just ensure that she's going to deal with severe constipation. Heroin can certainly kill in OD, but then so can alcohol. Alcohol is also potentially fatal is stopped cold turkey. Nobody has ever died from stopping heroin cold turkey (they just feel like s*it and wish they were dead). There is also methadone & Suboxone treatment should she ever wish to stop heroin.
> 
> The only reason heroin is problematic is because it's illegal, and one doesn't know the purity of black market drugs. She'd be better off being addicted to oxy where you know what dose you're getting. And many heroin addicts will use oxy depending on price & availability.


I wouldn't want to date an alcoholic either.

I consider alcohol to be more dangerous than heroin, but less immediately addictive (though not less powerfully addictive, sounds like you know, but they say alcohol WDs are possibly the worst of any drug). The addiction is a problem though, even if it's less likely to be fatal. I don't want to be in a relationship with somebody who is going to end up destroying their finances, and then get physically ill when they're too broke for their habit.

The fact that it's illegal is also a needless complication to my life. I don't want heroin dealers coming into my home, and I don't want heroin in my home. It's a potential headache I don't need, and it's something that would probably eventually come up if I were to spend much time in a relationship with an addict. That aspect may not be because heroin is objectively worse than alcohol as a chemical, but it matters all the same.


----------



## Kiyomi (Mar 4, 2015)

i don't think a drug user would be interested in me in the first place.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Under the assumption that these are either illegal drugs of any level of use or abuse of otherwise legal substances, the following applies:


1. You find out about it after you are in a relationship with the individual. Do you continue the relationship or not?

I'd be more concerned that I was in a relationship with someone who didn't respect me enough to tell me of their behaviors, even if I was too ignorant to notice in the first place.

Relationships have to have mutual respect and communication regardless of many other factors, so if that was crap, the relationship would be crap.

Depending on how far along the relationship is and the degree of attachment mutually expressed, I'd be willing to go through counselling on trust, respect, and communication as long as my partner also went through a substance treatment program.

2. You know from the start.

No...I wouldn't start a relationship with someone I knew to be using illegal substances or abusing legal ones.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

If she shares


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Sure why not?


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

i'd assume you'd date alcoholics so why not?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Probably not if I knew before hand. It would be a little tricky if I was in a relationship and then found out at a later date.


----------



## lonerchick (Feb 7, 2015)

I would not date a drug user. I'm accepting of weed but only very irregular use. I tend to meet irresponsible pot heads.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I don't think I would. I wouldn't want to be in a relationship with someone who wasn't themselves for a lot of the time and needed drugs to get through the day.


----------



## HookedOnEbonics (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes

I prefer a drug user. i want to smoke a blunt and bust n nut


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I mean, if we're talkin' less harmful drugs in moderation then sure. 

But, my mom was married to an actual drug addict for a while and that **** was scary. I don't expect anyone to put up with that.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

1. no

2. no


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yea sure.


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

Drug _user_, yes.

Drug _addict_, no.

It also depends on the individual, the drugs being used, and what they're being used for.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

A down an out addict probably not but a user would be fine I'd like trying those for myself though to see what the fuss is about


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a 'beggars can't be choosers' approach to the possibility of romantic relationships, but drugs are basically the only deal-breaker. They scare me more than death. But I suppose if we already liked each other and I found out she used, and she kept it well away from me, and she had it well under control, I'd cope.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Drug user is pretty far reaching. Doesn't quite reach drug addict. And on the topic, yet, I would date a drug user. But not a drug addict. I've used drugs of all kinds many times, and I believe a person can do them responsibly, on a semi regular basis, without becoming a *******. I think I was going somewhere with this windy, but I lost the thread.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

persona non grata said:


> My dad met this guy whose wife had concealed a heroin addiction. She replaced with methadone at some point and regularly went to the clinic without telling him. *This went on for decades before he found out*.


He might win the award for the most clueless husband ever.

Would you date a woman on methadone treatment? (Seems most prefer Suboxone now, since you take it home like any regular med, as opposed to getting liquid methadone at a clinic daily since the DEA doesn't trust former junkies with the methadone tablets that would be used by pain patients at home. Evidently, they think junkies would collect & sell methadone tablets -- even through the damn things will NOT get you high.)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, I would date a drug user. User does not automatically mean addict. A majority of adults are users of alcohol, though only a minority are alcoholics, for example.

Given all my obvious flaws, how can I possibly reject a girl simply because she enjoys some drug(s)?

Obviously, it would depend entirely upon the specifics of her drug use. Is she desperate for money? Is she drugged into a psychotic state? I want a girlfriend/wife who I can trust around both my wallet & loaded guns. If she meets that standard of trust, well, then it's OK with me if she enjoys snorting coke or using oxy or whatever else she might be into.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Lol hell yeah! You better share too babe lmao. The dealbreaker is if she doesn't. Like I couldn't date someone who didn't lol. Not a worthwhile relationship for me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wed yes, anything else no.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

No.. probably not. If it was cannabis though.. maybe? Nah. Probably not.

Definitely not for the 2nd option. It'd be ideal for me to know everything about the person I'm in a relationship with.


----------



## Hallowed Ground (Dec 1, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Wed yes, anything else no.


This, what drugs are we talking here?

Weed yes, anything else, nope sorry.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes

Yes

Only because I have a lot of experience in that area and It would depend on more on a case by case basis but wouldn't recommend dating someone with a drug problem, in fact I'd say avoid it or only be friends


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

As long as drugs are illegal (or even pseudo-legal) no. Sorry but I don't like to deal with the cops. I have nothing against cops. It just doesn't sound like a lot of fun to me because people who use drugs could get into legal trouble at any time and if you're a major figure in their life, it puts you right in the middle of it. Even if you had nothing to do with it, you obviously know you're dating a drug user.


----------



## VisualAttraction (Jun 12, 2012)

No. However, I've never met anyone with a straight up drug issue and smoked anything more serious that pot, so maybe I'd waver if I actually met someone like that that I liked. But it's very unlikely because there tends to be a sort of risk taking behaviour that is related to drug use that I would be wary of.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> He might win the award for the most clueless husband ever.
> 
> Would you date a woman on methadone treatment? (Seems most prefer Suboxone now, since you take it home like any regular med, as opposed to getting liquid methadone at a clinic daily since the DEA doesn't trust former junkies with the methadone tablets that would be used by pain patients at home. Evidently, they think junkies would collect & sell methadone tablets -- even through the damn things will NOT get you high.)


Sure, why not. I'd probably talk her into ibogaine therapy though, try and get that methadone inconvenience turned off.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Depends on what it is. Milder / softer stuff I can tolerate. Harder stuff means they have to associate with very bad people in order to get more, and unless the make good money in a legitimate job they are hooking to pay for their habit. And if it's intravenous drugs they are likely to share needles and pick up STIs & other ailments


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

I would date a recovered addict or a woman who had a drug problem at some point. It's probably better because I am one and we will understand abstinence together. I even have problems with food addictions and getting involved with someone who makes food a major ritual buy has no weight problems doesn't work well. Usually they can't understand how compulsion is a deep and real thing and tend to trivialize it as an easy "decision" when it's not. It's a hard-to-solve problem that kills. Alcohol is no good either. I dislike when a girl asks me to bring a six-pack and winds up drinking halk of one bottle. I wind up polishing off the others but can do without having this around.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

No. My personal values in life does not involve drug use. I could however date someone who occasionally smokes weed much like alcohol so long as it wasn't frequent.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

It depends on the drugs and the person and if they're an addict.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

As long as there are no addictions and they aren't spending too much money on it, sure. I wouldn't want to date someone who was totally sober all the time.

Addiction isn't pretty but occasional use is fine. Anything involving needles is a no no. I don't even like being near sharp knives.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Depends on the girl and how she handles her drugs. When it starts affecting there work/daily life it becomes a true problem.


----------



## FWMY (Feb 1, 2015)

Bye, see you never.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

komorikun said:


> As long as there are no addictions and they aren't spending too much money on it, sure. I wouldn't want to date someone who was totally sober all the time.
> 
> Addiction isn't pretty but occasional use is fine. *Anything involving needles is a no no.* I don't even like being near sharp knives.


What's so offensive about needles (assuming they're clean & not shared with anyone else)?

Needles are used by many for legitimate medical purposes. Diabetics injecting insulin. Testosterone injections for guys with low-T. Injectable ED drugs that get injected in the penis, a concept to make any man squirm. My brother wants to regain fertility after years on testosterone replacement therapy, which will require injections of HCG. I'm sure there are other injections I haven't even thought of -- like an Epipen for severe allergic reactions.

Obviously, he can do injections in private out of your view. Similar to how you don't likely want the bathroom door open while your partner is taking a dump -- some things are best done in private.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

No. It's not because I judge people for using drugs, but because I've promised myself to never get involved with a person with an alcohol- and/or drug addiction(because I've already suffered enough with alcoholics in my family). Never, never, never. I will not be the codependent nurturer.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Think of the movie "Leaving Las Vegas" where a suicidal alcoholic & a prostitute fall in love. She has to agree to never complain about his drinking & he can't complain about her occupation. Two severely flawed individuals falling in love, perfect for each other due to their flaws.

Given my obvious flaws, perhaps what I need is a flawed women who's heavily into drugs. We can each mutually agree not to complain about the flaws of the other.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No, its a major turn off for me.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

If it's just occasional marijuana and alcohol usage, that's fine. Any more than that or anything else, no. 

I'd much rather she have healthy habits: good diet, regular exercise, reads (at least somewhat challenging books) regularly, educated, meditates, seeks to cultivate compassion, etc. 

Drug use mostly gets in the way of that. But, if she wants to drink or smoke weed during the holidays or 2-3 times a year, I don't really care.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Nope. I think it's gross.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Depends on the drug and the usage.

Paracetemol - sure
Ibuprofen - no, I _hate_ people who take these. They are worse than ISIS 
Coffee - sure
Nicotine - sure
Alcohol - depends on usage
Cannabis - sure
Mushrooms / LSD - sure
Ecstasy - sure
Benzos - probably, depends on usage
Opiods - depends on drug and usage

Depends on the individual though as well.

I wouldn't date someone who would answer a blanket "no" to a question such as the one asked in this thread though. That would tell me a lot about their character and that we likely wouldn't get on.

If "drug addict" was intended, then it's slightly more reasonable to give a blanket no, but even then I wouldn't have a problem with a coffee / tea / nicotine addict :b

Some potential food for thought perhaps:










(though beware the devious axis cutoff )

(http://bmjopen.bmj.com/content/2/4/e000774.full.html#T1)


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

No unless it for a medical reason i dont care so much about alcohol that fine as long as it not every day she gets wasted
smoking nope


----------



## Spatula City (May 2, 2016)

Hard drugs NO WAY.
Alcoholics ABSOLUTELY NOT.

But hallucinogens are fun, so I would definitely date her as long as it's just a weekend thing, she wasn't dealing or anything and was able to give it a rest from time to time.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Depends on the drugs.


----------



## mattingly94 (Mar 4, 2009)

Depending if she wants the help it takes to overcome her habit. If she is willing to get the help I would be there for her every step of the way. I know that she can't fully love me if her habit continues. It would be hard for me to walk away because I have a huge heart but I know that is the only way. I would never turn my back on her fully though. I would be there for her to talk to and who knows maybe one day she would realize she needs help. There is something beautiful about a person who overcomes some of life's obstacles. They learn to love again and they share that love. Who knows maybe in the end we would both be rewarded.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

splendidbob said:


> Depends on the drug and the usage.
> 
> Paracetemol - sure
> Ibuprofen - no, I _hate_ people who take these. They are worse than ISIS
> ...


Even though I've never done drugs, any of the yellow ones on that chart I don't have a problem with when in the right setting. Alcohol is the only other one that I don't have a problem with when used infrequently. But not beer, beer sucks.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No, I prefer women that have self respect.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

major turnoff just like tattoos... disgusting


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes and no.

My girlfriend did drugs once and it was something we had to get through. We went to my friends wedding, and we had a really good time. This was maybe a couple months into our relationship. We danced, ate together, you know, had fun. Then that night she went home to her ****ty ****ing roommates and they gave her shrooms and I was talking to her over skype that night and she was acting really ****ing stupid. She told me the next day when she came over what she did and it was a rough couple days.

If I knew before hand someone was a drug user, I wouldn't even think to give them any attention. I'm pretty anti drug.


----------



## secret history (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't smoke or do drugs, but for some reason, I get turned on when I smell cannabis on a guy.

Otherwise, it depends on context (how much I can put up with at the time, the core & potential of the guy / how much I like him). If it's love and it's deep, I'd like to imagine we can solve this.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No. I did when I was younger and they blamed all their bad behavior on drugs. I got sick of it.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

No i would not


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Only if they share.


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

Maybe if I was still in high school. Now, no, unless it's harmless stuff like marijuana. Even then, I do feel like drugs in general cause irreversible brain changes after constant use (even the safe ones), and alcohol. I know a lot of alcoholics my age who will exhibit a lack of impulse control even when they're sober now. It's really sad. I do feel bad for drug users because I know what it's like to come from a dysfunctional home and be drawn to it so I do understand. Still couldn't see myself with one though..


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


> Only if they share.


haha


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

probably offline said:


> No. It's not because I judge people for using drugs, but because I've promised myself to never get involved with a person with an alcohol- and/or drug addiction(because I've already suffered enough with alcoholics in my family). Never, never, never. I will not be the codependent nurturer.


Same.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

To be honest I dislike it, but I put up with it because I don't meet any men in my age bracket who don't use drugs at least occasionally.

There's a big difference between someone who has a good job but smokes weed casually (this is pretty similar to alcohol imo), and someone whose social life revolves around drugs or who has a dependency. The first group I dislike it but can tolerate it, if I don't have to be around it and it doesn't leak into other areas of life. I know plenty of men in my age range who fall into the latter two groups, though they may not realise it, and I wouldn't touch them with a bargepole. It's really unpleasant, and they associate with unpleasant people. I've distanced myself from friends because of it.

I'm the daughter of someone with an alcohol addiction, like other people in this thread have said. It is not fun. I don't want any more of it.

Also, something that starts out as just casual and social can easily end up a dependency. What you're doing at 20 you may well still do at 40, and may well still do at 60. And it sure does affect your family.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I've turned down dates because the topic came up and they mentioned smoking marijuana.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

i think this would be a good place to get up on my soapbox about how my brother was a drug user and ended up dead, but there doesn't seem to be much point. No, i wouldn't date a drug user. At least i would hope not...Love makes people do stupid things. I can only hope i'd keep my head and be strong enough to break up with someone this toxic.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

As someone that's addicted to alcohol, it's not like I should be turning people down with the same faults. Just don't OD in my bed.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

My step dad was a drug addict and i saw what it did to my mom. He went nearly 2 decades with out so much as drink but then one day he fell off the wagon hard and got into hardcore drug use and it nearly destroyed my whole family. 

I'm not emotionally stable enough to handle someone who is that unstable. I don't have many deal breakers but hardcore drug use is one of them.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Casual smokers of the Mary Jane are a plus in my book, both friendship-wise and relationship-wise.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

No problem with weed smokers, I prefer them to alcoholics who usually become violent. 

I will allow mushrooms if you're the Lizard Queen.


----------



## dragon (Feb 6, 2007)

sure. doesnt look like i'm going anywhere in life at the momemnt. haha ha


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I get bad anxiety around people who are under the influence of drugs (including alcohol,) unless I've been drinking. I could probably only tolerate occasional drinking (not alcoholism.) There may be a few exceptions (not any of the other hard drugs, besides ambiguous things like caffeine) if it doesn't seem like they're dependent. Weed and cigarette smoke smell bad, so that's off putting for other reasons.

Don't have any moral issues with people taking drugs, just can't handle their behavioural changes due to my personal hangups.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I don't do drugs so iv'e never been in that lifestyle before. Would I date a girl who did light stuff like marijuana? Not a big deal, maybe she can let me try some lol. 

I don't think i'd wanna date a girl who did the heavy stuff though.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

One of those rare threads where It's a necro and I totally agree with younger Bob.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I get bad anxiety around people who are under the influence of drugs (including alcohol


Does that extend to if they are drunk on skype (for example)? :O


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Depends on the person and the drug. Meth, crack or heroin would be a no. Any others would be a case by case basis. I've got five years sobriety myself, so I can't really judge. I'd really have to know the person to say if it'd be worth it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Hmmm. Tons of factors to consider, especially responsibility of drug usage, behavior when on said drug and how it affects their functionality in life (addiction, blah blah.) So sure, but on a case by case basis and only after I have plenty of info.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

I couldn't even continue being friends with someone I knew for ten years, so probably not.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Occasional, responsible weed and alcohol usage? Np. Anything harder than that, or addictions -- probably not.

If you don't have your **** together, don't expect me to hold it together for you. I have far too many of my own problems to spend my life babysitting someone whose life is one car wreck after another. Being out of control is a trait I find intensely unattractive in a partner.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

I don't do it myself, but I could probably tolerate someone who did 420 now and then. Nothing else.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> One of those rare threads where It's a necro and I totally agree with younger Bob.
> 
> Does that extend to if they are drunk on skype (for example)? :O


Heh, online I tend not to notice this as much except when guys get kind of flirty or something when they drink. A lot of stuff like that confuses me because of my lack of social skills. I won't know how to respond in a jokey way.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Music acts like a drug, people are addicted to coffee, sugar, money, power. Cellphone usage and texting can be more dangerous than lots of drugs. People are brain washed by the Military Industrial Complex, or complicit with the fascist racist sexist police state, duped by Fox News and neo cons. Religion is the opium of the masses. As Nobel Prize winner Bob Dylan once said "Everybody must get stoned" and as Pope Francis once said "Who am I to judge?". For some, willful ignorance is their drug of choice.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I drink lightly, so I'm fine if they do too. In fact I'd prefer it because it's no fun if you want to drink occasionally, but your partner never does. Forget cigarettes and weed, I can't handle ****ty air quality. And forget everything else too.


----------



## MaggieRose (Nov 30, 2016)

sad vlad said:


> 1. You find out about it after you are in a relationship with the individual. Do you continue the relationship or not?
> 
> 2. You know from the start.


Nope. Life's already a challenge!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Only if it's not one of the harder drugs.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

To answer the first question, I need to live that experience in order to know what I will do. There is not a general answer for it. Depends on many things.

As for the second one, the general answer is no. But there might be many many exceptions.


----------



## reese444 (Dec 28, 2016)

No bcuz AIDS


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes. Because I think someone who uses hollistic methods rather than drugs for illnesses and ailments are probably crazy in some ways.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Most of the people that I know _use_ recreational drugs, so I guess.

Now, if you mean an _addict_ of drugs, other than caffeine or nicotine, I wouldn't do it on purpose. I suppose everyone handles their addiction differently. Receiving promises of new and fun adventures only to end up at the bar again and dealing with a mean, stupid drunk is no way to live. The lies, oh the lies!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It comes down to the person, what's being used, & how often. I've nothing against a productive herbalist or casual use of shrooms for example


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

I think I'd rather date a drug user than a non-drug user. I probably won't feel like that in 5 years time, maybe even 2, but that's how I feel now. The idea of consuming mind-altering substances other than alcohol with my girlfriend appeals to me

Dating a drug addict is a different proposition I imagine.. it depends on the circumstances


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

**** no. I know my worth and what I deserve.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

how tolerant of you, doe....


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I wouldn't date me but not because I use drugs.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd date a ketamine user, as I want to know her source.

If she uses pot, that's fine with me. Pot doesn't really do anything for me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No - she's love the drugs more than me.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

only if its weed lol


----------



## Lemmy4ever (Feb 2, 2017)

Personally it depends on what they're doing. I'm not afraid to admit that I used to smoke marijuana, so that's definitely one thing I would be okay with. If they were into heavier drugs though, no way. I would not want to date someone that uses anything that could easily kill them or turn them into a total junkie. Someone I talk to has told me some things that definitely make me want to stay away from serious druggies. So yeah pot is okay as long as they don't do anything else, but anything other than pot and I wouldn't care how great the person was I wouldn't date them.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

of course why not? ive come to realize it doesnt matter what a person puts in their body what matters is are they responsible and intelligent in the choices they make. As Jesus said, its not what goes into a man's mouth that defiles him but what comes out. 

Caffeine is a drug, so is sugar. Id rather date someone who occasionally smoked marijuana than someone that ate cookies and drank soda all day. I like to be around people with relatively healthy habits and sound minds. So it would come down to how they used drugs and not whether they used drugs. 

I think most of you probabaly feel the same way if you really thought about it. I mean, which is worse someone is constantly drunk or someone who occasionally and responsibly uses illegal drugs?


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Probably not hard drugs. Not sure how to make something like that work.

If it's anything I've tried before, with a few exceptions outside of that, I wouldn't care unless it was a clear problem to me.


----------



## Louvee (Apr 9, 2017)

I dated an addict a few years ago.
My experience with him was pretty bad. The lies, the manipulation, the self-harm, all the package... I just can't anymore with the addict personality.
I only know one alcoholic girl who is okay.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd like to do MDMA with a boyfriend.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No way.

Even a smoker is a no.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I was dating this one guy who was taking an SSRI but he was also taking other stuff like painkillers and other bad stuff like street drugs but I didn't know any better back then, I was prozacked! I know better now and I even hate marijuana users especially when they say they're not addicted, puhlease. Yeah, definitely a good idea to keep distance from drug users, they'll drain you of money if you're not careful, they're crazy! No, how can you date someone like that unless you're one yourself!


----------



## antichristsuperstar (Apr 11, 2017)

Leaning towards no. Weed is probably fine, though I'm not into it myself. I just find it kind of a turn-off if a girl does it, even if she weren't an addict or whatnot. It's just most of the people into drugs that I know are annoying as hell. It's almost more like it's not the fact that they do drugs, it's the fact that they don't shut the hell up about it. Mostly I'd consider it because I'm a smoker, and I do kinda feel a bit annoyed by girls who say they wouldn't date smokers. Everyone has a right to their preferences, but if I was hypothetically perfect for her in every other way and she turned me down for enjoying a cigarette here and there, well... her loss. So, I suppose if a girl was REAAAALLY great, I could look past it if it was on a reasonable level.


----------



## Mursaki99 (Apr 11, 2017)

Well, first I'd try to get them to seek help, but I've been around drug addicts and I'd rather not continue a relationship unless they got clean. I know not all drug addicts are bad but the ones I know are, and I'd rather avoid living or being with one.

No, if I know prior I will not get with them.


----------



## The Scrub Ducky (Apr 4, 2017)

For a casual fwb type relationships. I have dated girls who occasionally smoke weed. Wouldnt get involved at all if they do anything else. Especially IV drug use. If I find out she's done IV drugs, or even if I'm just suspicious, I'm out. 

For anything remotely resembling a relationship, no, I will not date anyone who uses weed or any other drug. Including dependence on legal prescription pain meds.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

If they can afford it, and they share then yes.


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

Sure, I'd date a drug addict. My standards are pretty low and I've very liberal-minded. 

I do have preferences among the classes of drug addicts, however. I'd date a heroin junkie over a geeked out, psychotic meth-head. A pot smoker would be preferable to either of the former. 

From my observations, drug addicts are a very diverse group of people. I judge people on an individual basis and don't necessarily consider substance dependence an instant turn off. In fact, I bet there are plenty of drug addicts whom I'd prefer to date over large swaths of sober, but otherwise nasty and unlikable people.


----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

It really depends on the person and the drug and the frequency of use. But maybe the way I feel will change in the future. This is a very interesting question. I think a lot of people are quick to say no but I don't know why I feel like half the population takes drugs or has taken drugs. Me personally I can't afford the habit but I do like a little weed every now and then.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Are we talking caffeine and nicotine? Sure.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

The answers in this thread...lol. Wow, the things people do and don't accept in dating nowadays. So backwards.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I need to try weed again. Kind of bored with booze.


----------



## Kiblade (Mar 13, 2017)

No way! I've been there and it was a mess. I don't do drugs btw.


----------

